# Art/Object Issues > Space Preparation >  removing stripped screw

## blakenoah

strippedscrew.jpg


just came across this image and a short note stating that a rubberband was helpful in removing stripped screws.  haven't tried it myself yet...

----------


## Johanna

This is a good method...just make sure that you use a thick enough elastic band.  Especially good method if you want to avoid damage to whatever you are extracting it from!

----------

